# longbow vs recurve



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've either heard or read that a longbow is more forgiving than a recurve as far as shooting it accurately. I've also read that the recurve has more speed and or power in a smaller package, with the same draw weight. I'd like to ask you guys what you believe on the topic. Why would a longbow be easier to shoot accurately? Why are most people shooting a recurve? Also read that shooting a longbow gives you more hand shock, or doesn't feel very smooth during the firing process, and wondering if that is also true? Anyway, I'm just trying to learn about both bows. Thanks, Lunger


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lots of posts on this. Do a topic search and you will get a day of reading.
Really just personal preference. If longbows were that much more accurate, the would be in the olympics.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

IMO yes to both but get a reflex deflex style longbow and have the best of both options

avoid the D style and hand shock is a non issue


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

I read somewhere that Howard Hill said that the reason he did not shoot a longbo
was because he was not good enough to shoot a recurve.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm no expert by any means, but in all my reading, longbows *were* slower than recurves in the past. But now with newer materials, and the reflex/deflex designs, longbows are just as fast. I have seen videos and read articles that said recurves were more prone to torquing the bow when drawn because of the flimsy thin limbs where a longbow is more rigid and will always be inline with the riser. To me that is really shooter form and shouldn't come into play. If you torque your bow even on a longbow, before the arrow leaves the bow you could throw it off. I don't know, that is just my 2 cents worth. I simply like the look and feel of the longbow. And if it is good enough for Howard Hill and Byron Ferguson, who am I to question them?? HA


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot of information that is out there is dated 

Today's modern reflex deflex designed longbows are quite good but the recurve still has an advantage 

Like already mentioned ....if a longbow limb had any advantage they would be using them in the olympics or top competitions and they are not


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Longbows have a simple elegance about them that's appealing. A lot of the old differences ("longbows are more forgiving, recurves are faster") don't really apply, or at least not to the extent they used to. Much of it is just used to sell stuff, now. The difference in performance and comfort these days is a mostly non-issue anymore, and unless you intend to compete your best bet is to just go with your gut and buy something you like!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

I own several curves. I currently own a two piece RD long bow and a set of ILF long bow limbs. The bows vary in weights and length. I will say that the quietest bow is indeed a longbow. Hand shock is not an issue with any of them. Accuracy depends on me, not the equipment. Forgiveness? I've yet to find any bow that "forgives" poor form or release. Just as I take credit for a good shot, I also accept responsibility for the bad ones. My advice is to try a little (or a lot) of everything to what resonates with you. One last thought, longbows are scientifically proven to make you a touch more charismatic, and increase your general awesomeness. Or so I've been told...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

lunger - 

Look at longbow scores vs recurve scores at all levels.
That's your answer. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> lunger -
> 
> Look at longbow scores vs recurve scores at all levels.
> That's your answer.
> ...


Please excuse my ignorance, but where would you be able to go to and see this figure?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

lugnut1009 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but where would you be able to go to and see this figure?


Why you could google national and world wide tournament results that are all over the internet for World Archery, NFAA, USA archery.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I tried that, didn't find anywhere that listed bow type...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

lug -

Google NFAA, IFAA, IBO, etc match results. Longbow class. 

Here's a hint. The very best longbow guys (and I'm talking about a very small handful of people) can keep up with the guys shooting recurves. And those guys ain't shooting Hill style longbows. Leave those few and the drop in longbow sores is pronounced. 

There's nothing wrong with liking or shooting long bows, but there's a separate class for them, for a reason.

Viper1 out.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you viper. I come with only a South Eastern compound background. Only real tournaments I've been around are ASA's. And the traditional groups there are all together, no distinction between them, it's traditional if it doesn't have cams.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

You have to be careful comparing scores because many/most longbow divisions require wood arrows. I compete with both recurve and longbow and cannot come close with my longbow. But then, I am comparing Easton ACE's to Port Orford Cedar. 

I agree with Joe. If longbows were better the Korean Women's Olympic team would be using them. But that kind of ignores the forgiveness question for mere mortal archers.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

lug -

The local matches I run are done the same way, and I even include compounds. Distances are changed to even out the playing field and it works remarkably well. The bigger matches have separate classes for almost anything. The average LB scores are considerably lower than the recurve scores. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve - 



> I agree with Joe. If longbows were better the Korean Women's Olympic team would be using them. But that kind of ignores the forgiveness question for mere mortal archers.


I don't think so. It's been my experience, with a few notable exceptions, that the bar is set so low for a lot of the LB types, that they may just seem more forgiving. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

kegan said:


> Longbows have a simple elegance about them that's appealing…………………………. unless you intend to compete your best bet is to just go with your gut and buy something you like!





Yooper-travler said:


> ……………………………. One last thought, longbows are scientifically proven to make you a touch more charismatic, and increase your general awesomeness. Or so I've been told...


Even if it were true that a longbow would forgive poorer shooting form and shooting errors, would you really want an “equipment crutch” that would do that? Or would you prefer to have a bow that would encourage you to shoot correctly? Even if a longbow forgives shooting errors (I don’t think this is significantly true), I believe this would be a very poor reason for shooting a longbow.

The recurves that I own or that I have owned were noisy, but otherwise they seemed to be a smaller package, had no hand shock, were faster, were more powerful, were more accurate, and were more forgiving. Of course, all these things were even more true for my compound bows. I think they were overall ugly. I do not like the heavy risers. I hate the appearance of the typical grips. I don’t like the feel of shooting high grip or medium grip.

For ten years I rode a full-dress Harley hog. A good friend rode a Yamaha. My friend literally had multi-year issue stacks from a number of different motorcycle magazines. He went as far as to mark articles with an extending tag and to create an index so that he could quickly find the marked articles. All his articles mathematically proved that he was making the superior choice and riding the superiorly designed machine.

It was easy for others to see (my friend never could see this) that my friend really wanted to ride a Harley, but he was convinced that he would be a chump to choose an inferior machine based on the criteria those magazines used to rate a motorcycle’s performance. I rode what made me happiest. My friend rode something he didn’t really enjoy as much, but made him feel that he was making the “right” choice.

Just like the Harley, I have found that the longbow makes me happiest. I like the way it looks. I like the way it feels. I like the way it shoots. Chronographs, mathematical formulas, standard performance tests, and competition scores might prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that a longbow is completely inferior to a recurve. That is meaningless to me. A longbow makes me happiest. Being happiest is the only criterion that is most important to me.

So ask yourself whether you want to be confined by numbers or would you prefer to shoot the bow that gives you the greatest joy? If competition is the most important to you, then you should probably rely on performance tests and mathematics. If competition isn’t your main draw to archery, then perhaps you should follow your heart.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Even at the Muzzy shoot which is usually just a bunch of bowhunters the guy that wins the recurve division than goes up against the guy that wins longbow division

Usually the recurve guy wins

Not saying this in any way other thsn the old rule that a longbow was easier to shoot is just that an antiquated notion


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Unless you are strictly a target archer I'd encourage you to try both recurves and longbows. They each have their appeal and you won't know what you like until you give each a try. Lots of archers find they have a definite preference for one over the other.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I really like your reply, easykeeper! Fact is that I'm interested in trying out longbows also. I'm fairly new, and don't know what I want to focus on yet. I was trying to get answers on the differences between the longbow and recurve as far as being user friendly, or performance of each. We all read and hear things on the internet, some true and some not. Many of the folks on this forum are very knowledgeable on trad bows and running them. I have several common sense answers here, and it appears I should try both types. I am going to try to find some archers in eastern WA right away also. Having a great time shooting, and learning a little each day! Lunger


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

JParanee said:


> ...................................the guy that wins the recurve division than goes up against the guy that wins longbow division
> 
> *Usually the recurve guy wins*


I think this is a perfect example.

Look at the information:
*Usually the recurve guy wins*
Does this information stir your emotions towards a recurve? 

If it does, then you probably should get a recurve. 

I believe that in such a head-to-head among equally skilled archers that the recurve guy will win most often. The only question is as to whether this “contest winning” is important to you. If it is important to you, then there is nothing wrong with that. That is good to know information for you. You should gravitate towards a recurve.

The idea that (among equally skilled archers) a recurve guy will likely defeat a longbow guy is meaningless information to me. That has no bearing on which bow I enjoy shooting the most. It has no bearing on my daily backyard shooting. It has no bearing on my bowhunting. It has no bearing on my informal shooting 3D courses or 2D courses with friends where we do not even keep score. It has no bearing on roving/stump shooting.

I would rather have the most fun shooting the bow that I enjoy shooting most. But that is just me. There is absolutely no reason that you should be like me. You need to do whatever makes you happiest.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Longbows are like leveraction rifles. Not for everyone, but a hard core following swears by them.
Take a look at Kegan's Omegas.


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

lugnut1009 said:


> Thank you viper. I come with only a South Eastern compound background. Only real tournaments I've been around are ASA's. And the traditional groups there are all together, no distinction between them, it's traditional if it doesn't have cams.


Below are the scores for top five places at the 2016 Traditional World Championship by class:

Modern Longbow
1 501
2 497
3 496
4 483
5 466

Longbow
1 533
2 527
3 517
4 517
5 514

Recurve Unaided
1 572
2 571
3 564
4 546
5 543

Recurve
1 577
2 556
3 523
4 522
5 511


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Longbow shoots 5yds closer for IBO just FYI.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Bill 2311 said:


> Longbows are like leveraction rifles. Not for everyone, but a hard core following swears by them.
> Take a look at Kegan's Omegas.


I enthusiastically shot compound bows for 25 years. I enjoyed every minute. I do not regret a moment. If I still wanted to shoot the “Best” bow, then I would return to shooting compound bows. If I wanted the most powerful, most accurate, most efficient design, and a design based on the cumulative knowledge of archery to date; then I would return to shooting compound bows.

I do not understand my change of heart. Therefore, I can’t really adequately explain my current desires.

I like that the simplicity of my bow is a beautiful thing to behold. I like that my bow is simple to use with few adjustments. I like that my arrows have a fat diameter, are long, are heavy, and are slow enough to clearly watch their flight to the target.

Longbows are not for everyone. There is no reason that longbows should be for everyone or that I should try to push my desires on others. How does it help me to coerce others to shoot longbows?

One just needs to try recurves and to try longbows to determine which gives them the most joy. Unless winning contests are the most important activity for them, then they will need to shoot the best bow for that purpose regardless of whether they enjoy the appearance or feel of the bow.


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

I see this debate all the time and all the claims made by both sides. The vast majority of those claims are not based on anything, especially the "More Forgiving" nonsense. I could not care less about what bow anyone shoots or what they think of my bow or anyone else's. I'm happy shooting mine. Now, I compete in indoor shoots, on the local and regional level using my 50 year old Ben Pearson Recurves. On the local level I can win on a regular basis, why? Because the skill level is not as high and there is more room for error. On the regional level I'm competitive and I still win, just not nearly as often. The competitions skill level is higher and the margin for error is much smaller. Now, on the national level, I a bottom dweller, Why? Because here the skill level is high and the is next to no margin for error. It is here that the type of bow you use does make a difference. There is a reason why no one or next to no one wins at the top level with bows like mine. But does that mean my bow and those like mine are useless? Does it mean that their bow is better? Nope, it just means bows like mine are not the best choice for that particular level of competition. Nothing more, nothing less. I still enjoy shooting my bows.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The OP asked specific questions 

Not what stirred your soul more


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

I would say more vague than specific.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

I shot recurve from age 7 to about 45 never tried a longbow. Walked into Dan Quillians shop and purchased a canebrake and liked it, it's a very fast recurve. 

Then one day he told me to try his bamboo long hunter longbow. I shot it and just loved it, my canebrake became my backup bow never shot it much again. 

I was out of the sport for about 12 years do to a heart condition and just purchased the same two bows in slightly lower weight. I still find the longbow easier to shoot and quieter.

That said i've never picked up a bow I didn't enjoy shooting lol.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

And that's 5 yards out of 30 for recurve. The longbow stakes in the IBO shoots I have done are a lot easier than the recurve stakes.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Some day I will shoot some carbon arrows from my longbow. I have no idea how much better I would be. I do know that even though we shoot NFAA rules, I am usually competing against folks shooting carbon at club shoots. 

I can see the gap being smaller if you are a woody expert, like Bender, but that is not me.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

lunger 66 said:


> I've either heard or read that a longbow is more forgiving than a recurve as far as shooting it accurately. I've also read that the recurve has more speed and or power in a smaller package, with the same draw weight. I'd like to ask you guys what you believe on the topic. Why would a longbow be easier to shoot accurately? Why are most people shooting a recurve? Also read that shooting a longbow gives you more hand shock, or doesn't feel very smooth during the firing process, and wondering if that is also true? Anyway, I'm just trying to learn about both bows. Thanks, Lunger


They're not. Some hybrid longbows are sweet, smooth, and little handshock... other longbows, like one of my Martins and a Wendte Deathwish bow I have, can be brutal after a period of shooting... Another one of my Martin longbows on the other hand is my go to bow for hunting. Some recurves can be hard to shoot as well, I've an old hoyt take down that didn't have much to brag about. If you are practiced with your bow and can draw it smoothly without struggle, you'll probably be able shoot it without much complaint. Personally I love my hybrid longbows and I particularly enjoy my Dorado recurve.

Having a bow that fits you physically is probably the most important aspect of any bow, and to make sure you can draw it without struggle. From there, you can pretty much make any bow behave unless really bizarre... :laugh:

Aloha...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Owned several of both. I like both of them.

But I like recurves more, my current longbow rarely gets shot because the titan sitting next to it just all around feels better to me. Will most likely only by curves for now on


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

For me, I never got used to the grips on most longbows. Especial the Hill style.
However there are some with recurve style grips that I do like.

The bottom line is that you will have to shoot several to decide for yourself


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

grantmac said:


> Longbow shoots 5yds closer for IBO just FYI.


You are correct, I should have stated that when I posted the scores.

ML, RU, and Recurve shot at 30 yard max. Longbow had a 25 yard max and used wood arrows.

Toby


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

sawtoothscream said:


> Will most likely only by curves for now on


Have you tried a new Imperial with an ipe riser though? :wink:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I've been shooting stickbows since 2011
I've shot longbow and recurve , all different types of bows
While recurves are certainly more efficient, I will be shooting longbows this Season, because I love the look and elegance of a longbow, I still have 2 recurves for 3D and indoor but I have a omega imperial on the way to my house now and will be ordering another one down the road for the woods because it's what I like, accuracy at my hunting distance really is no different with my recurves compared to my longbow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

I have the Bear Grizzly recurve. My daughter has the Bear Montana long bow. Her long bow is noticeably lighter. It is super quiet too. Shoots flat and fast. 
I like the feel of my Grizzly. 
You could buy both 😆


Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

A couple of things -- take this from a guy who LOVES the Longbow, but who currently shoots a recurve... (in other words, FWIW -- I'm probably as confused as you are... LOL)

Here's what is meant by "The Longbow is more stable"...

First, it came from the comparison from several decades ago. When you would compare the bows from, say the 60s, the recurve's cross-section was thinner than the limb of the longbow. Because of this, a slight tremor in the hand upon release would cause a much more wild variation of arrow flight, because it could make the limb move thereby affecting the flight. The limb could actually twist across the lateral Axis causing unpredictable results. Release was MUCH more important on the early recurves than in the D-Section longbow limb. Because it was thicker and heavier, the longbow was more forgiving of the bowhand lateral movement (i.e. twist) upon release. 

It's like the difference between a fastball and a curveball. Which is easier to hit the catcher's glove with?

That's what Howard Hill meant when he said he said he wasn't talented enough to shoot a recurve. (BTW, not true. That man could shoot anything... Some have suggested that he said that because he had a stake in a longbow company and it was good for business...) But there is truth to what he said. To do the kind of trick shooting that he did, from all sorts of angles, and with quick draw tactics, he wanted the steady and reliable results from thick limbs. What he didn't care about so much was velocity. Almost all of his trick shots (like Byron Ferguson's) are done from point blank range for the bow.

Does all of this hold true today? Many say it doesn't. The modern bow risers do much to eliminate the hand movement. But I am not completely convinced. If you have ever watched the hyper recurves move in a super slo-motion video, it seems like they are pretty unstable. And while it is fair to say, as Viper did: "See what the top shooters are using, there's your answer" it is also fair to say: "No professional trick shot artist who shoots aspirin out of the air for a living uses a recurve." I think there is truth to the stability legend, but it probably is more likely noticed if the bow hand is in motion. You don't see many target archers doing that!

So why do all of the great target shooters choose recurve, if the longbow is more "stable"? Because, for one thing, target shooters don't do a quick-draw and shoot with a moving bow hand. For another, because all things being equal, a recurve shoots a faster arrow. A faster arrow means less drop when the target ranges start increasing. Yes, good archers account for the arc, but lets face it, if you have to start arcing at 20 yards, and I don't have to until 30 yards, I have a considerable advantage at every target past 20 yards. No matter if you shoot gap or instinctive, a flat shot is easier to predict. 

I've never seen a shoot off, but I'm pretty sure someone who shoots longbow with the same skill as someone who shoots the recurve would be almost shot for shot with them at 10 yards. And maybe even a little ahead. But that is not where the tournaments are waged. 

As for handshock: Yes, by definition, a longbow will always have more. The thicker limb will carry more momentum at the end of its forward motion. That energy has to go somewhere. It travels down the limb to the center of the bow -- and guess where your hand is? A solid riser will help to diffuse this. The Howard Hill style D bows, BTW, are the worst for this. The design puts all of of the stored energy right at your palm. You shoot a Howard Hill bow, you will know it! Technically, every bow has some level of hand shock. But the light tips of the recurve -- which generate less momentum forward, as well as the solid riser, which absorbs much of the energy, makes it seem almost nonexistent.

My Samick Journey has some handshock to it. But it just feels like a gentle hum. If ever it gets bad, I string up my Howard Hill style longbow and shoot about three arrows out of it. Then when I pick up the Samick again... it is a smooth as butter!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> Have you tried a new Imperial with an ipe riser though? :wink:


Trust me, if I order a longbow it will be one of yours. Loved the original, wish I didn't have to let it go. Ipe riser? Not sure what that is, do tell


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Kegan,
What is the IPE riser?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ipe is a very dense South and Central American hardwood used in decking. It's a relatively inexpensive hardwood that adds a lot of mass-weight to the Imperial, and a flared ipe riser Imperial can weigh almost three pounds. It also has some very nice grain, for folks who don't like the laminated oak.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I read thru all the posts and if I overlooked it, I apologize, but I didn't see one post on stacking.....Has the long bow outgrown the stacking that I use to feel with that particular bow? I've always heard that the stacking problem was cured with the recurve.........I haven't shot a longbow since I was a teenager and that's been eons ago........

Dave


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

IMO the longer the bow and the lower the poundage will blend the differences between these two designs.
Correct grip style for you, and the application of the bow (type of hunting, 3D, competition, just plain fun) should determine which of these designs you may want to choose over the other. 

Loading is relative, to answer the loaded question.


----------



## bbrummon (May 16, 2008)

tandemcpl said:


> Below are the scores for top five places at the 2016 Traditional World Championship by class:
> 
> Modern Longbow
> 1 501
> ...


Being a engineer I like data. those results are very interesting. For TWC do longbow shooters have to shoot wooden arrows? If so I am just wondering how much the arrow technology affects the score?

Bob


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

tandemcpl said:


> Below are the scores for top five places at the 2016 Traditional World Championship by class:
> 
> Modern Longbow
> 1 501
> ...


Very interesting

It sort of underscores the different perspective of someone who views the difference between 165 fps and 210 fps as being something spectacular. I hasten to add that there is nothing wrong with viewing that increase as being spectacular. I just don’t. A 30-06 round traveling at 2,815 fps is spectacularly faster than 210 fps while 165 vs 210 is essentially in the same ballpark.

Sit back and look at all the scores all at once. The real-life big picture is that the overall five highest scores in all classes of the 2016 Traditional World Championship are reasonably in the same ballpark (at least from my perspective). There certainly is not enough of a difference that should persuade one to shoot a different type bow or participate in a type of shooting that they enjoyed less only in order to gain such small increases.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

bbrummon said:


> Being a engineer I like data. those results are very interesting. For TWC do longbow shooters have to shoot wooden arrows? If so I am just wondering how much the arrow technology affects the score?
> 
> Bob


According to the wood arrow lovers all over the internet it shouldn't affect it any. They claim they are just as good as aluminum and carbon.


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

bbrummon said:


> Being a engineer I like data. those results are very interesting. For TWC do longbow shooters have to shoot wooden arrows? If so I am just wondering how much the arrow technology affects the score?
> 
> Bob


ML, RU, and Recurve shot at 30 yard max. Longbow had a 25 yard max and used wood arrows.

Toby


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

You have lots of options and I have no desire to shoot recurves. I like the simplicity of a Hill style longbow with cedar shafts and feathers. If you shoot enough different type bows you'll find that one will come along and pick you. You'll gel with some that are a total pleasure to shoot and arrows hit where you aim.


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is a great post. I switched to traditional last year, and this post has helped me with the understanding of the difference between the two type of bows. I have both style of bows and it's going to be interesting to see point of impact out to 70 yards between the two.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

lunger 66 said:


> I've either heard or read that a longbow is more forgiving than a recurve as far as shooting it accurately. I've also read that the recurve has more speed and or power in a smaller package, with the same draw weight. I'd like to ask you guys what you believe on the topic. Why would a longbow be easier to shoot accurately? Why are most people shooting a recurve? Also read that shooting a longbow gives you more hand shock, or doesn't feel very smooth during the firing process, and wondering if that is also true? Anyway, I'm just trying to learn about both bows. Thanks, Lunger


I would say that a longbow is generally less forgiving than a recurve. It has fewer design optimizations and fewer options. I would say that, generally, you spend more effort tuning the arrow to the longbow, whereby the recurve bow can also be tuned to the arrow. These are gross generalizations, though - it depends on the specifics of the bows in question.

Personally, I prefer a modern ILF recurve. There are just so many options - pick your grip, pick your limbs, add/remove accessories, etc. And you can change it over time, too. Everything is readily adjustable.

Now, I love my longbow. It is fun to shoot and when I am doing well I can hit everything and I feel like Superman. Then, all of a sudden, I can't hit anything. You can't shoot longbow and take yourself too seriously because you KNOW that thing is a stick and a string with a piece of leather for a rest and it's all YOU. I think that many longbow shooters are archery connoisseurs who really know what they like and are dedicated to tuning themselves more than the bow. I would also say that most longbow shooters I know are into the arts/crafts aspect and wholly embrace things like leatherwork, arrow making (finishing and creating too), and string making.

It is really a personal preference. Archery is a wonderful slow motion hobby that can last a lifetime. Much to explore and try. There is a good reason that many of us have at least one of every kind of bow, or have had in the past. 

Finally, I think it is also about goals and expectations. These will vary between types of equipment - longbow, hybrid longbow, trad recurve, modern recurve, Oly recurve, hunting compound, and target compound. This is why different equipment classes and shooting stakes exist at tournaments.

I hope this helps. If you are curious, go give it a try! There is definite appeal in each type.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

I isn't as easy as taking a set of LB vs. RC ILF limbs and throwing on a riser at the same weight length to see the difference.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

j.conner said:


> I would say that a longbow is generally less forgiving than a recurve. It has fewer design optimizations and fewer options. I would say that, generally, you spend more effort tuning the arrow to the longbow, whereby the recurve bow can also be tuned to the arrow. These are gross generalizations, though - it depends on the specifics of the bows in question.
> 
> Personally, I prefer a modern ILF recurve. There are just so many options - pick your grip, pick your limbs, add/remove accessories, etc. And you can change it over time, too. Everything is readily adjustable.
> 
> ...


I like your explanation. I would agree with it. I have shot compounds for years, competed at the huge ASA tournaments and it lost the 'fun' aspect of it. I enjoy my longbow because it is so simple. Almost nothing to mess up, that means it's all me, which is frustrating at times, but still fun. If it starts not being fun, I'll go do something else. I also think that's the reason I like the longbow, because it is so simple.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

fallhunt. My HARLEY Darton makes me happy & so does my Longbow launching wood shafts


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice looking bows! Did you make those arrows?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes, these too. I actually make all the arrows for 8 family members (Wood, Carbon & Aluminum) I have all the tools & like doing it.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

ahunter55, you do great work my friend. I was going to attempt some wooden arrows once upon a time, but my shooting isn't up to par enough. I'd rather shoot carbon for now so that I know when I do miss, it wasn't a faulty arrow spine or something.


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

The cool factor of a properly setup longbow with well tuned wood arrows is high even if you just shoot in for fun.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Aug 27, 2010)

Tim Delf said:


> The cool factor of a properly setup longbow with *well tuned wood arrows* is high even if you just shoot in for fun.


I haven't made it there yet...


----------

